# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  My Fairy book got published in paper back

## Meatwasp

I am so thrilled. Merriweather in Search of the Fairies is on paper back at Amazon and Create Space.
Remember some of you guys are in it. The chapter on the WAR Of THE Fall
I got my first 5 star review.

----------


## Origanalist

> I am so thrilled. Merriweather in Search of the Fairies is on paper back at Amazon and Create Space.
> Remember some of you guys are in it. The chapter on the WAR Of THE Fall
> I got my first 5 star review.


This is one time I wish I facebooked, it seems to be the only place I can get any info on this. What age group is it geared too?

----------


## Meatwasp

Childrens.  You can also Google it by name Merriweather in Search of the Fairies by Marcella Horn

----------


## sailingaway

Very cool!

You should be able to find out about it on amazon....

---
edit - yep

and here's an article on it in createspace: https://www.createspace.com/3976642



http://www.amazon.com/MERRIWEATHER-S.../dp/B004TUFN5O

----------


## PursuePeace

Congrats! That's very cool. 
Just ordered it.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Congratulations

----------


## Meatwasp

Thank you S.A. and pursue peace

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Are you Marcella Horn or Chuck Bowman?

----------


## Acala

WooHoo!  You deserve it.  It's a good book.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Wow, I love stories like this, and what a beautiful life you've led.  Are you accepting adoptees?   Will order, too!

----------


## Meatwasp

> Are you Marcella Horn or Chuck Bowman?


Marcella Heh. All my past is reveled.

----------


## Meatwasp

If you like it .Please give me a good review. 
 Thanks ever so much Acala

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> If you like it .Please give me a good review. 
>  Thanks ever so much Acala


I'll have to check it out. Wow, never took you for having experienced so much. We're all young'ns in this battle for liberty.

I have so many questions now..., but I'll let it be.

----------


## oyarde

Congratulations !

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Grats! I didn't know we had any forum members your age. That's awesome

----------


## Meatwasp

> Grats! I didn't know we had any forum members your age. That's awesome


Young at heart though.Heh I am starting on my second book on Merriweather.

----------


## tod evans

Congratulations!

----------


## kathy88

Nice! Ordered for my kids!

----------


## Meatwasp

Thank you all!  The money is not the main thing. I just wanted to put some magic in this world of ours. It needs it.

----------


## moostraks

This looks great! I have number 6 child with a birthday soon and I always get them a book. This will be perfect and you saved me from hunting around this weekend. And you are working on a second book? I love continuing characters.

----------


## angelatc

I wish I had kids young enough. But I'll just have to buy it for myself. 

You should sell some signed copies!  And you should contact your local library, and/or bookstore.  Do a "Meet The Author" thing.  Local papers are usually interested in these stories.  Do you have a "Patch" for your area?

----------


## Meatwasp

> I wish I had kids young enough. But I'll just have to buy it for myself. 
> 
> You should sell some signed copies!  And you should contact your local library, and/or bookstore.  Do a "Meet The Author" thing.  Local papers are usually interested in these stories.  Do you have a "Patch" for your area?


 My son and daughter in-law are going to do all that for me. I hate to go out and see the frights and sights of my town.
My book is not just for kids. It is general. 
Thanks to all.

----------


## kathy88

I'm going to urge my wonderful local bookseller to carry this

----------


## Meatwasp

> I'm going to urge my wonderful local bookseller to carry this


     You are a dear Kathy. I don't know how much discount the book stores will get but I think it is a good one. My editor is doing all that.

----------


## Origanalist

> My son and daughter in-law are going to do all that for me.* I hate to go out and see the frights and sights of my town.*
> My book is not just for kids. It is general. 
> Thanks to all.


I don't blame you, one little bit. I wish I was in the position to do the same, I would *never* subject myself to "civilization".

----------


## Deborah K

> I am so thrilled. Merriweather in Search of the Fairies is on paper back at Amazon and Create Space.
> Remember some of you guys are in it. The chapter on the WAR Of THE Fall
> I got my first 5 star review.



Awesomesauce!!  Buying a copy for each of my four grandchildren for Christmas!   <3





> Thank you, your order has been placed. 
> 
> Order Number: 105-4361641-4618664 
> 4 items will be shipped to Deborah Robinet   by Amazon.com. Estimated delivery: Oct. 12, 2012

----------


## amy31416

I'll be buying a signed copy for my girl this Christmas, I hope. 

How do we peons get a signed one? Shall I buy it off Amazon and mail it to you?

----------


## Meatwasp

[QUOTE=amy31416;4674695]I'll be buying a signed copy for my girl this Christmas, I hope. 

How do we peons get a signed one? Shall I buy it off Amazon and mail it to you?[/QUOTE  
Do you still have my Email address? I could give you my address.

----------


## Meatwasp

Many many thanks to all for a great response.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Stoked for you!  What an accomplishment!

----------


## amy31416

[QUOTE=Meatwasp;4674703]


> I'll be buying a signed copy for my girl this Christmas, I hope. 
> 
> How do we peons get a signed one? Shall I buy it off Amazon and mail it to you?[/QUOTE  
> Do you still have my Email address? I could give you my address.


I do. I'll email you.

----------


## kathy88

If you don't mind, I'd like to post the amazon link on my facebook? Lots of friends who love books  And lots of RP supporters...

----------


## Meatwasp

> If you don't mind, I'd like to post the amazon link on my facebook? Lots of friends who love books  And lots of RP supporters...


 No I don't mind. Heh.

----------


## Cowlesy

Outstanding.  Congratulations!!

----------


## Acala

> My book is not just for kids. It is general. 
> Thanks to all.


I concur.  It is a fun read for an adult.  Take a little break from von Mises.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Young at heart though.Heh I am starting on my second book on Merriweather.


Awesome.

----------


## kathy88

> I concur.  It is a fun read for an adult.  Take a little break from von Mises.


It will be a nice break from Ayn Rand. A couple of my FB friends already purchased

----------


## Aratus

cooooooooooooooooooooool! i'm glad i know famous people in a very neat literary way!

----------


## Cowlesy

Bump.  Take a break from the drudgery of current events and read this instead.

----------


## kathy88

I got mine today!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CrissyNY

I ordered my copy this morning, and can't wait to read it to my four year old son.

Congratulations on your publication!

----------


## Meatwasp

> I ordered my copy this morning, and can't wait to read it to my four year old son.
> 
> Congratulations on your publication!


Thank You Crissy

----------


## Aratus

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## Meatwasp

Please let me know if you liked it.  Hold off from throwing stones if you don't. Heh

----------


## amy31416

Got it yesterday and read about half of it to the girl--really liked it. Thank you. 

Will be adding an Amazon rating soon.

----------


## Expatriate

Congratulations!

I read the preview on Amazon and it made me want to keep reading. Good job!

I like that the vocabulary isn't as dumbed-down as it is in most childrens' books nowadays. The only reason I have a decent grasp of English today is due to reading books like that as a child - the English taught at school was a joke unfortunately.

Can't afford to buy anything non-essential right now but I'll make a note of it if I ever need a gift for a young person.

----------


## Meatwasp

> Got it yesterday and read about half of it to the girl--really liked it. Thank you. 
> 
> Will be adding an Amazon rating soon.


Thank you Amy. What is your little girl's name and I will sign it for her. Also we usualy check and deliver our mail once a week on Monday.

----------


## Meatwasp

> Congratulations!
> 
> I read the preview on Amazon and it made me want to keep reading. Good job!
> 
> I like that the vocabulary isn't as dumbed-down as it is in most childrens' books nowadays. The only reason I have a decent grasp of English today is due to reading books like that as a child - the English taught at school was a joke unfortunately.
> 
> Can't afford to buy anything non-essential right now but I'll make a note of it if I ever need a gift for a young person.


Thank you expat

----------


## Cowlesy

bump

----------


## LibertyEagle

I just ordered it.

----------


## Meatwasp

Thank you lE. 

I am really under the weather today. High fever, the runs and sick to my stomach.   Ugh

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Thank you lE. 
> 
> I am really under the weather today. High fever, the runs and sick to my stomach.   Ugh


Oh no.  Is anyone around there to take care of you?

----------


## donnay

Congratulations!  I just ordered it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

YAYY!!! ~applauds Meatwasp~  That's good!  Writing isn't easy-I'm working on a novel myself, though it's historical fiction rather than kids' fiction.

----------


## Aratus

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## amy31416

Bump--read the book and it's fantastic. Can't let my little one have it until she's older though--she's still at the "tearing things up is fun" phase.

----------


## Cowlesy

Meatwasp - I saw this article and thought of you.

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local...200540021.html

----------


## Cowlesy

> Meatwasp - I saw this article and thought of you.
> 
> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local...200540021.html



Update: They found the door's creator!

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local...202370901.html

----------


## LibertyEagle

Cowlesy, just watch them sue the hell out of the father and son for putting that door in the tree.  I wouldn't be shocked.

----------


## Cowlesy

bump

----------


## amy31416

> Update: They found the door's creator!
> 
> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local...202370901.html


I bet that kid has THE best tree house ever (along with one of the best dads around.)




> Tony Powell and his six-year-old son Rio have taken credit for creating the whimsical tiny front door affixed to a tree in Golden Gate Park, according to the RichmondSF blog.

----------


## Carson

> Cowlesy, just watch them sue the hell out of the father and son for putting that door in the tree.  I wouldn't be shocked.


Them placing the door seems an act of nature to me. Perhaps the kind we need more of.


I hope we get a chance to see it age.

----------


## angelatc

bryan you should add this to the forum's liberty store

----------


## klamath

Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.

She was my mother.

Peace.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
> She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
> Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.
> 
> She was my mother.
> 
> Peace.


My condolences to you and your family, klamath.

----------


## donnay

Her life will live on with her wonderful stories.

----------


## moostraks

> Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
> She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
> Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.
> 
> She was my mother.
> 
> Peace.


I am so sorry to hear this. She was delightful and will be missed. My condolences on your loss.

----------


## Carson

> Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
> She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
> Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.
> 
> She was my mother.
> 
> Peace.


Wow. I was wondering why the thread merge. Little pieces of this story are coming together if I'm not reading in to much.

_About the Author

Marcella Horn has lived in the mystical Trinity Alps Wilderness area for more than 45 years and is still enchanted with the wild beauty of these mountains. In some of the valleys or hidden dells, it is easy to imagine that there is more around than meets the eye. Marcella's interests include flower and vegetable gardening, jewelry design and, of course, writing. _ 

The Trinity Alps are a magical place. You guys were lucky to be able to live there. I used to go camping up there pretty regular. Once while I was camping a guy ask me where I was getting my water. I pointed to the river right in front of us. He didn't seem to thrilled with the idea and drove way down the mountain to town to get water. That still sort of tickles me.

Another short backpacking trip there I thought the end of the world came.

I had hiked a pretty far piece in. I did something pretty stupid by hiking over a ridge and worked my way down a rock slide area. Pretty dangerous but it looked good on the map. 

I ended up fishing at a mountain lake right up against some of the picturesque Trinity Alp peaks. It was a nice day and the fish were biting great. I think I had my limit and was thinking of eating some so I could catch more. About that time all of the fish in the lake jumped up out of the water, made a turn and went back in. Right after that the water in the lake started to boil with turbulence. Sticks and branches that had been on the bottom water logged got stirred up and made a roll on the surface much like the trout did. It was weird. 

I read later that that could have been the lake turning over. Sometimes the water on the surface of a lake cools down while the water trapped deep remains warm. It makes a condition were all the cool water and warm water can roll over. The cool surface water ends up in the bottom and the warmer lower water ends up on top. Stirred the lake up terrible

I still tried fishing for a while but the fish biting was over. I had a terrible hunger so I set up my tent and got to cooking.

While I was cooking I could see the air currents blowing over the tops of the Alps in front of me. The air coming over was cloudless but as it blew through wisp of clouds were forming above me. It looked pretty strange. 

Like I said, I was hungry. I got back to eating. Usually my food would last well in to the trip and I'd pace it out. This time I scarfed out everything in sight. Later I would understand and see this often. Winter is coming and nature is calling.

Anyway with the clouds overhead and night coming I got in my sleeping bag and called it a day.

So I slept. 

Woke up wondering where the morning was. I never carried a watch in those days camping and hunting. I liked to get lost in time and not know what day it was if I got lucky and didn't work at remembering to hard. Same with the day. It was kind of fun getting in to the flow of the sun coming up and setting and just play along best I could.

Went back to sleep figuring I was way off.

Woke up again still no morning. Plus there was this weird feeling hanging over me. I got a flashlight or candle and saw that the ceiling of my tent was a few inches above me. I touched it and it was heavy. ??? 

I got to the door and opened it to see a white world of snow. Everything I could see was covered as if with some sort of magic. Snowing while I'm camping always gets me excited. Partly the danger I guess. Sometimes when it happens I love it but I freak out and drive down the mountains to safety. Once I'm there the magic in it calls me back and I turn around and head back up. Back and forth like a toddler at the beach playing in the waves.

Anyway I was camped out a far piece from my car this time. And it was still night. I cleared my tent roof off and tried to settle back down despite the magic of the little ball of world I was in.

I waited...

and I waited...

still no morning.

I had been guessing nightfall and morning for a long time and never saw it like this. It got real creepy. Morning seemed hours and hours over due...

and still I waited. I don't remember if I ever got to sleep again but I do remember thinking it was like the end of the world. Morning had to be way over due. I couldn't figure how that could happen.

Anyway a day or two later it seemed morning did come. I think what happened was when the clouds were shooting over the peaks and forming above me it made it seem like night had come but it must have still been day time. Just dark daytime. Then the clouds and the snow made morning appear late and had me freaking out.

It was the fun kind of freaking out. Snow coming while your camping can be a trip. Exciting. I ended up making a starvation hike of a few hours back to my car to escape being snowed in permanent. By the time I made it back the snow was melting fast and I got down the mountains safely. I've read about people getting snowed in and they can't get their cars out to something like July in the Sierra's. So far I've been lucky. Knock on wood.


*
klamath,*

I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. It sounds like she raise you in a great place and a place with great people.

----------


## William Tell

> Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
> She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
> Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.
> 
> She was my mother.
> 
> Peace.


So sorry to hear that it's so hard losing someone.

----------


## klamath

Great story Carson. Stay safe. When I was on the local mountain rescue team we rescued a 19 year old couple that went snow camping and didn't expect 4 feet of snow in one night. It took us 7 hours packing  a 5 mile trail to where they were. Even with snow shoes we were sinking 2 feet into the snow. Great feeling though as we truly saved those young lives. 


> Wow. I was wondering why the thread merge. Little pieces of this story are coming together if I'm not reading in to much.
> 
> _About the Author
> 
> Marcella Horn has lived in the mystical Trinity Alps Wilderness area for more than 45 years and is still enchanted with the wild beauty of these mountains. In some of the valleys or hidden dells, it is easy to imagine that there is more around than meets the eye. Marcella's interests include flower and vegetable gardening, jewelry design and, of course, writing. _ 
> 
> The Trinity Alps are a magical place. You guys were lucky to be able to live there. I used to go camping up there pretty regular. Once while I was camping a guy ask me where I was getting my water. I pointed to the river right in front of us. He didn't seem to thrilled with the idea and drove way down the mountain to town to get water. That still sort of tickles me.
> 
> Another short backpacking trip there I thought the end of the world came.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Congratulations!  I just ordered it.


I *knew* we had ordered a copy.

Have to take it out and read it to the grandkids.

----------


## Tinnuhana

When I started reading this thread a few minutes ago, I thought how nice, she answers comments. Then I got to the end and sobbed. 
The world is such a sad place of late. Did she ever finish the 2nd book? Be blessed with wonderful memories, Klamath.

----------


## klamath

> When I started reading this thread a few minutes ago, I thought how nice, she answers comments. Then I got to the end and sobbed. 
> The world is such a sad place of late. Did she ever finish the 2nd book? Be blessed with wonderful memories, Klamath.


Yes she got the second book done just 2 months before she died and her 85th birthday.
And memories I have as she was a wonderful mother to have growing up.

----------


## youngbuck

Terrible news.  I never interacted with meatwasp much, but always thought to myself what a wonderful person she must be.  My condolences, klamath.  May she rest in peace.

----------

